# Horses with Clover Hill in their bloodline?



## saskia295 (30 June 2008)

Just wondered what people thought about this ^^^ as I've heard mixed reviews.......


----------



## zoeshiloh (30 June 2008)

I have a gelding whose dam-sire is Clover Hill. He has bucket loads of talent, and could jump the moon! He is a complete stress head though, and little things really get to him, although I am told that is more down to his sire (King of Diamonds) than anything else. Temprement wise he is lovely, and doesn't have a nasty bone in his body, just a real worrier.


----------



## Lvrees (30 June 2008)

I had a beautiful clover hill mare, she'd jump anything, I jumped her BSJA 1.25m and she was only 15.1hh, and was a complete angel to handle, though was a little hot headed x-country and used to take a while to warm up SJ.


----------



## kombikids (30 June 2008)

i have a clover hill and hes gorgeous - heres a photo (sorry to peopel who have already seen him) hes got the bext temprament -  the whole family ride him hes such a sweetie, think hes done some eventing and sj with the last owner too.


----------



## dixie (30 June 2008)

I know someone who has a Cloverhill and he can't jump for love or money !  Dressage is different all together though.

Mine has King of Diamonds as a grandsire is a pretty laid back chap but very cheeky to handle - sounds like the opposite to "Zoeshiloh" !


----------



## Colleen_Miss_Tom (30 June 2008)

Majority of cloverhill horses are quite stressy in themselves ... but have a cracking jump . 

If you get a bad one you really do get a BAD one but if your lucky to get a good one then well done you


----------



## saskia295 (30 June 2008)

CMT - you have hit my horse on the head (not literally, but you know what I mean!!!). He can be a bit stressy and worries a bit - a very senstitive chap.

When I forst got him he jumped out of every field (5 foot gates) from trot. He sure can jump but jesus, can he be bone idle when he wants to be!!!!


----------



## cpendle (30 June 2008)

I know three Clover Hill horses, they can all really jump and all work well on the flat too, one is competing BD Elementary another just got a dressage score of 23 Pre-Novice.  Two have fabulous, really easy workmanlike temperaments are very trainable too.  The third is a bit hotter, not naughty just strong.

On my personal experience of these 3, I'd always go for a Clover Hill horse as an allrounder or eventer.


----------



## kombikids (30 June 2008)

saskia - my chap is sensitive (he looks at everything and if he gets it wrong gets cross with himself!) but so not hot headed, hes quite opinionated tho and likes to get his own way! can we see some pics?


----------



## Bert&Maud (30 June 2008)

My 6 year old's dam sire is Clover Hill, and his sire is by Flagmount Diamond. He's quite an anxious little horse, although much better since I've had him on Equilibrium. Soft as butter and a fantastic jump, but quite idle on the flat at the moment.


----------



## The Original Kao (30 June 2008)

i rode 1 a few years back. he used to do the wall of death when he 1st arrived around the arena. 
he did turn out to be a cracking horse tho and what a jump


----------



## Ellies_mum2 (30 June 2008)

Irishlad has a horse with Clover Hill bloodlines with Diamond Clover as his sire. He loves cross country and show jumping but not too keen on stressage I think 
	
	
		
		
	


	




   Although he is very good at it  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Favourite passtime is hurtling round his field squealing and farting


----------



## IdoShowing (30 June 2008)

Mine's gradsire is cloverhill - has a fantastic technique over a fence - but does get a bit stressed &amp; worried in himself!!


----------



## saskia295 (30 June 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
saskia - my chap is sensitive (he looks at everything and if he gets it wrong gets cross with himself!) but so not hot headed, hes quite opinionated tho and likes to get his own way! can we see some pics? 

[/ QUOTE ]

I read this and laughed - opinionated - YES!!! I think I own one of the most arrogant horses ever bred! My horse thinks he's amazing!! He is good, but not as good as HE thinks he is!!! 

Mine is the one in my avatar. I'll just find some of him I have on my computer, although I think they may be on my work comp.

It's so lovely to hear everyone's threads, I empathise with so many of you!! So wonderful to know I'm not alone with my little (sometime) worrier  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Does anyone else's jump out of the field?!!


----------



## saskia295 (30 June 2008)

I'm not sure if you can see this too well as it's a bit blurry - but this is at his first SJ clinic as a 4yo in January this year.


----------



## laurenn1010 (13 April 2009)

my new mare is by clover echo whos sire was cloverhill, shes a fantastic mare with really nice temperment and very willing to please...


----------

